
What the ctenophore says about the evolution of intelligence - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/essays/what-the-ctenophore-says-about-the-evolution-of-intelligence
======
pavel_lishin
My favorite part is the link to Henry James Clark's 1866 paper - which costs
$8 to read.

